# My Laptop will not detect proxy settings or reset IP adress HELP!!



## Chris E.

I took my laptop to work today.  When I came home and tried to connect to the internet, it seems that my laptop is still trying to us the Mask sub net from work.  What can I do to connect to the internet from home once again?   Actually, I do have a connection, I just cannot detect proxy settings.


----------



## Praetor

1. IE --> Tools --> Options --> Connectios --> Lan Settings --> Automatically Detect Settings 

2. Control Panel --> Network conncections --> Your conenction (rightclick) --> Properties --> Internet Protocol --> make sure you've set it to automatic-everything

3. Disable firewall (or configure it)


----------

